# New fun gun, gonna get SBR'd soon



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Just got this from the fun store after waiting 2 months to have it built on an original German MP5 kit and an LSC flat. Next comes the SBR paperwork and 922 compliance hunt.










Went out and put 180 rounds thru it. Totally awesome!!!


----------

